# Has anyone ridden again after having a spinal fusion ?



## Passtheshampoo (20 September 2008)

Hi All





Just wondered if anyone out their had any experiences to share on this subject.  I had major spinal surgery 2007 and managed to get back doing flatwork, despite lower back pain and left leg weakness.  Unfortunately their was a problem with the implanted metalwork in my spine and I needed a lumbar fusion in July 2008. My Consultant has said I should be able to ride again 12 months post op.  I would like to concentrate on dressage and hacking now.  Would sitting trot be a problem for me?  Having watched our wonderful paradressage squad my disability seems slight.  Would I qualify for lower grade (higher numbered) paradressage?  The last thing I want to do is give up riding as I feel it helps with core stability/strength but I also appreciate that I don't want to cause further damage to an already weakened spine.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (20 September 2008)

sent you pm


----------



## jeanettethree (20 September 2008)

I would like info on this too please, I had a discectomy in Nov 05, and I suffered a very bad infection which ended up with me having a spinal fusion, I have not dared get back on a horse since, I do help out as such with my daughters, But I have just recently found myself wishing I could ride again, any info would be appreciated, (sorry for hijacking your post)


----------



## mickey (20 September 2008)

Hello
Sorry for your situation. I know how utterly agonising (beyond description really) spinal surgery can be........It was for me, anyway.
Almost 3 yrs to the day, I came off jumping a 2ft jump in a rubber menage. My horse jumped huge off a long stride (I was waiting for him to put in another stride). He turned in the air and I was pinged upwards. I went up high and landed square on my backside apparently (I had a spectator).
After the ambulance coming out, I was in A&amp;E where they saw the crushed L2 with bits coming off it. It was a very severe fracture. I lay on my back for 10 days then had a metal spinal fusion, using titanium rods, with bone graft from my hip to fill in the L2.
In answer to your question, WRT the metalwork anyway, I wore a brace for 3 months, then had another 3 months until riding again. I have had no issues at all, except finding it impossible to mount from the ground. Whilst riding, sitting trot is fine and so is all other flatwork. My horse has spooked and taken off with me a couple of times which has proved very dangerous. I have been thrown back and obviously my back wont bend with the movement (My fusion was from L1 to L4, so an extra vertebal distance). I could well find myself in trouble in that circumstance.

I had several months where I was confident and did just the same as I had done before (minus the jumping). Then for no particular reason I became very worried. I hardly ride at all now because of fear of what might happen if I hit the deck. I don't enjoy it much for that reason, and TBH I am thinking of keeping my horse but giving up most of my riding. If I could afford a bombproof cob I would carry on riding.

My consultant was keen that I ride. He said though that the metal was not flexible, so should I take a heavy impact the force could shatter bone around it. Sorry to give you a scare story, your consultant may say something totally different.

I would expect that physically you would have minimal issues with your riding. WRT the risks, well it is up to all of us to weigh up our pleasure and quality of life against the possible issues.


----------



## jeanettethree (20 September 2008)

Thanks for your info, its great to hear from someone who has been there and done it, as too speak, I do really find myself wishing I could ride again but then after thoughts are would I want to go through that pain again If I fell off (NO), I would always be worried unless I had a 100% bombproof horse, (But is there such a thing as a 100% bombproof horse ? NO) And I would be very lucky to find one too, Also who would see to the kids and go to work and pay the bills .... I think I will have to carry on enjoying being around horses by what Im doing for my daughter, which is Groom, general dogsbody ! etc, nevermind it better than nothing I suppose, Thanks again, Jeanette


----------



## tiggs (20 September 2008)

If you are a member of BD there was a similar post in their members forum a few weeks ago including some very helpful comments from Nicky Barrett who had some major back surgery. If you go to the forum and search for spinal  you will find all the posts. As far as I can remember there were alot of success stories. Good luck


----------



## mickey (20 September 2008)

You know if you really want to do something and you have weighed up the pros and cons then that is your decision, and you are well within your rights to carry on enjoying riding.

I am still riding, not much though. My horse is 12. He does not buck or rear but he can be sharp.......this is my concern as I mentioned above. My fear is that I will come off and end up paralysed. I don't know what the risk of that is but I did come very close to it last time. I am in a quandry about whether to carry on to be honest. If I had a quiet cob I would.

Maybe you could find a quiet cob and enjoy riding again??? You might find it a good compromise. Seek advice from a consultant too??


----------



## Passtheshampoo (20 September 2008)

Hi Jeanette

Sorry to hear you're not able to ride, more for the " what Ifs" than pain.  I actually find the looking after bit worse than the riding in terms of damaging your back.  If anything between my ops the riding has strengthened my back. My horses live out 24/7 now as I am unable to muck out anymore.  No doubt when the time comes to ride again ( I'm being positive) I will have confidence issues and so will take things slowly.  My hubby will walk alongside me on hacks as he's done in the past. Friends have also got me back riding on their schoolmasters making sure I'm pushed just far enough to progress.  I certainly wouldn't dream of getting on board anything that I didn't know or trust.  Yes riding is a risky sport but with the right precautions in place ie sensible horse, body protector and achievable goals it's the best medicine in the world to be back riding.  It's good to hear that others have the same issues/dreams as me.

Lynda


----------



## Passtheshampoo (20 September 2008)

Thanks to Tiggs and Mickey for your comments.  I'll certainly take a look at comments on BD forum.  Most riders have back problems it comes with the territory and a few unfortunates like myself almost have to reconsider horses as a hobby/way of life. It is certainly helpful to hear from other horse lovers who have managed to keep going.  It's the old heart ruling head scenario but to hear other peoples stories gives hope.

Lynda


----------



## Fern (20 September 2008)

I had a spinal fusion of a broken back in 2004.  My consultant advised me never to ride again and I didn't ....... for two years.  I've since started riding again and now I ride regularly including jumping.  I feel great but I'm careful.  
I haven't forgotten the pain of a broken back and the pain and fear post surgery.  I don't want to go there again ever but I love to ride


----------



## Flame_ (20 September 2008)

You haven't had much luck have you? I'm in the middle of consultations regarding spinal surgery and I'm finding it very hard to tell what it means in relation to riding. I've got one specialist telling me to live with my back pain as surgery is risky, and another saying that I could ride and be pain free if I had an op which they wouldn't be recommending if they though it would make me worse off????? 

I hope you can get back to riding, from what I've been told it certainly sounds possible.  I used to have a flair saddle which definitely makes sitting trot more bearable, and you'd probably need to find fairly comfy horses. Good luck with it.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (21 September 2008)

Hi

Certainly think a seat saver helped with my back when riding following my first 2 ops.  I had a similar situation to KVS one Consultant told me to live with the pain as a fusion was very, very risky (his words).  I asked my GP for a 2nd opinion and the new Consultant told me he'd sort out my pain and get me riding again with much less pain.  He pointed out that whatever I did the clock is ticking on my spine as my probs are degenerative.  Needless to say I've taken the plunge, had the fusion and just need to wait to see how well I heal.  I know I will probably have to give up riding at some point and that will be when my body tells me to. Hope you make the right decision. It's good to know that other riders have faced the same quandry and have had  Consultants who have been positive.


----------



## jeanettethree (21 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi Jeanette

Sorry to hear you're not able to ride, more for the " what Ifs" than pain.  I actually find the looking after bit worse than the riding in terms of damaging your back.  If anything between my ops the riding has strengthened my back. My horses live out 24/7 now as I am unable to muck out anymore.  No doubt when the time comes to ride again ( I'm being positive) I will have confidence issues and so will take things slowly.  My hubby will walk alongside me on hacks as he's done in the past. Friends have also got me back riding on their schoolmasters making sure I'm pushed just far enough to progress.  I certainly wouldn't dream of getting on board anything that I didn't know or trust.  Yes riding is a risky sport but with the right precautions in place ie sensible horse, body protector and achievable goals it's the best medicine in the world to be back riding.  It's good to hear that others have the same issues/dreams as me.

Lynda 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Yes you are right It is more about the what ifs in my case I think, but thats me allover, I delve too much into things, instead of just getting on with it !, but thanks for your advice its been good actually to hear from other people who have been in the same position as us 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good luck x


----------

